# Von Linux auf Exchange Konto connecten



## tefla (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit einem Linux Client auf ein Microsoft Exchange Konto zu connecten und die eMails genauso abzurufen, wie bei der Kommunikation Outlook <-> Exchange? Ich glaube der Evolution ist dazu im Stande benötigt aber noch einen Connector und genau den suche ich.


----------



## hulmel (4. Mai 2004)

Warum sollte der Exchange-Server kein SMTP/POP3 sprechen?
Sollte also mit einem Mailclient Deiner Wahl funktionieren.
Oder suchst Du den Ximian Connector?


----------



## tefla (4. Mai 2004)

Über SMTP/POP3 kann ich eben nicht im Exchange intern kommunizieren.

Ja der Ximian Connector wäre das was ich brauche, wenn er nichts kosten würde. (


----------



## hulmel (4. Mai 2004)

Da hab ich noch was für Dich.


----------

